

Ask HN: Take over abandoned GitHub repo - brechin

I'm interested in participating more in the open source community, and have found a project that I can work on during business hours with the blessing of my employer. The maintainer hasn't pushed code or responded to any posted issues or pull requests in more than a year. I've tried emailing the current owner, but no response.<p>The project in question is a pure-Python PDF parsing libarary, pdfminer. https://github.com/euske/pdfminer<p>What's the best course of action? Rename (e.g. pdfminer2) and try to communicate that to the existing user base? Quietly work on my own branch? Contact GitHub support to try to transfer it?
======
dropproxy
Fork it and start merging pull requests from the people that made them to
euske

------
bmelton
It's MIT-licensed, so just fork it and start working on it. People searching
for it by title will likely find it after a while regardless. If you can get
watchers/participants and a solid commit history, it may eventually supplant
the original as the first search result on Github.

~~~
touristtam
Try to communicate with other contributors that have pending pull request (see
<https://github.com/euske/pdfminer/network>). You might be able to drive a
decision to keep a single repo, maybe under a 'new' organisation.

------
username111
If you don't get a response definitely fork and rename.

------
ig1
Fork and rename, but don't call it pdfminer2 as that's trampling over the
namespace of the original. Rename it to something new.

------
codegeek
clickable <https://github.com/euske/pdfminer>

~~~
brechin
Thanks!

